# Autoflower strains & cloning.



## panhead (Mar 8, 2008)

Is it even possible to have mother plants & take clones from an autoflower strain being that they auto flower.

Im very curious if one could apply mother/clone to lowryder2,or any other autoflower strain for that matter.


----------



## mattso101 (Mar 8, 2008)

no its not


----------



## shadymyster555 (Mar 8, 2008)

That is interesting to think about, if you can take an autoflower strain and cross it with a feminized plant or something, and create fem auto seeds!


----------



## panhead (Mar 8, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> no its not


I was hoping for a longshot that somebody had a method for slowing them down.


----------



## twinturbochronic (Mar 10, 2008)

drop the room temp to about 50 deg F to slow their growth quite a bit


----------



## panhead (Mar 10, 2008)

twinturbochronic said:


> drop the room temp to about 50 deg F to slow their growth quite a bit


That's not an option for my rooms,i went to great lengths to keep a constant temp at 72 degrees year round.

I have zero experience with autoflower strains & was pretty much asking a question i knew the answer to from the start,if i wanna go with autoflower strains i'll need to make my own seeds as i go along.


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah from what I have heard and saw it doesn't work. To bad because it would be sweet, but not such luck. your best bet, like you said is to make seeds.


----------



## sir smokesalot (Mar 11, 2008)

You cant clone them. They usually start to flower around the third week. just seed out your first batch


----------



## Unique (Mar 11, 2008)

I just use LR to throw in with the veg chamber for some extra smoke. you dont want to didicate too much time to it cuz the yeild just is not worth it.


----------



## sams0n (Mar 11, 2008)

I have successfully cloned a lowryder as it was entering the flowering stage. Sorry Mattso! I don't think it would be possible to keep the kind of mother plant that you are talking about, but I, in theory, believe that I could have kept repeating this process to keep the genetics from my original lowryder seed alive.


----------



## Unique (Mar 11, 2008)

sams0n said:


> I have successfully cloned a lowryder as it was entering the flowering stage. Sorry Mattso! I don't think it would be possible to keep the kind of mother plant that you are talking about, but I, in theory, believe that I could have kept repeating this process to keep the genetics from my original lowryder seed alive.


Im not doubting you have done this, im just wondering how. ALL of my LR have had no more than one node before showing sex....seems awfully small to top for a clone.


----------



## panhead (Mar 11, 2008)

Unique said:


> I just use LR to throw in with the veg chamber for some extra smoke. you dont want to didicate too much time to it cuz the yeild just is not worth it.


Its just something i wanna play with to gain experience with auto flower strains,ive never grew any auto flower so its more of a fun thing than expecting big yeilds.


----------



## Unique (Mar 11, 2008)

they are very fun to play with...and the smoke is great. you will only get about 1/4 off a plant maybe a 1/2 if your lucky.
ive had them as little as 5 inches with one thick bud....let me find a pic.
Ive also had them at about 18 inchs too so it all depends on the seed. Its not a predictable hight.


----------



## ultranyte (Mar 11, 2008)

It's funny you would try to clone a strain that was specifically designed for people that don't want to clone, and just want a quick harvest. 
Almost like trying to reinvent the wheel...


----------



## panhead (Mar 11, 2008)

ultranyte said:


> It's funny you would try to clone a strain that was specifically designed for people that don't want to clone, and just want a quick harvest.
> Almost like trying to reinvent the wheel...


Hows it like trying to reinvent anything,all i wanted to do was to have fun with a type of plant ive never grown,harvest & yeild are secondary to me plus im dead set against buying seeds from seed companies,i will in this case but only once,after that i'll make my own.


----------



## Unique (Mar 11, 2008)

there are stronger auto flower strains out there than LR....check them out first.


----------



## panhead (Mar 11, 2008)

Unique said:


> there are stronger auto flower strains out there than LR....check them out first.


Will do,more than likely i will be buying several different strains to mess with i just gotta get another room set up for them first,im runnin out of space


----------



## sams0n (Mar 14, 2008)

its all about timing and luck i guess. you just gotta take cuts at different stages and see what works.


----------



## JLStiffy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey, Im new to this site with very little post, but I do know one thing that hasworked for ME in the past! Any plant with STRONG ties to the ruderalis strain is prity much an auto flower, as long as you have pin pointed the right characteristics that you intend to work with(if you work from seed). When I started to grow all I had was this outdoor strain that works up in the northwest. B.C, Canada, Centeral interia. What I did was feed a strong feed and not allow the plant to dry out. I was able to keep my mother for 8month with no sign of flowering, and then yeild 1lb off her!  Some autoflower will flower under 18hr of light, so keep her wet and dont let loose on feed seems to work for MY strain!!! It's Indica/ruderalis. Its prized up here more than any strain pritty much!!


----------



## JLStiffy (Mar 14, 2008)

Accualy heres a pic for my outdoor from seed Ruderalis/indica


----------



## sir smokesalot (Mar 16, 2008)

sams0n said:


> I have successfully cloned a lowryder as it was entering the flowering stage. Sorry Mattso! I don't think it would be possible to keep the kind of mother plant that you are talking about, but I, in theory, believe that I could have kept repeating this process to keep the genetics from my original lowryder seed alive.


you cant clone them in the traditional sense that you clone a non-autoflowering plant. while you may be able to take a clone before it starts to flower, you cant clone and then do something like a SOG. the plants mature too fast and if you try to take a clone while its flowering you will probably just end up screwing the plant your cloning from due to the stress of cloning and taking energy away from producing bud. 

while it may work in theory its simply not going to be worth the trouble. just seed out your first batch


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 16, 2008)

Fast blast from afro pips is the strain your looking for panhead its well better than any them lowriders 1/4oz per plant ................

check it out you will like it


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Unique said:


> Im not doubting you have done this, im just wondering how. ALL of my LR have had no more than one node before showing sex....seems awfully small to top for a clone.


um.... 

one node before showing sex?????? no..... that would meen they showed sex on there first set of leaves.

and cloning like sams0n said is not possible, sex shows before side branches are long enough to cut as clones..... i'd like to see documentation of that one.

why would you clone a plant that goes straight to flower, expecialy if you can't keep the mother, even if it was possible it would not be worth it because in the end all your doing is stressing your plants out, decreasing yield.

who takes clones from a plant in full on flower? anyone?


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 16, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Fast blast from afro pips is the strain your looking for panhead its well better than any them lowriders 1/4oz per plant ................
> 
> check it out you will like it


your wrong about yields. i grow lr2 and my smallest plant, which was pregnant yielded 11 grams dry and 387 beans. my smallest non pregnant girl was 11 inches and i got 24.5 grams dry.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats a decent harvest for lowrider mybe just about cover the electric bill HAHA its still a cool job u did 1 of the better lowriders ive seen 

cool ! fastblast is better still thou it will get you a real yeild .!


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 16, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Thats a decent harvest for lowrider mybe just about cover the electric bill HAHA its still a cool job u did 1 of the better lowriders ive seen
> 
> cool ! fastblast is better still thou it will get you a real yeild .!


that was the yield for the SMALLEST. and it's lr2.

also, did a lil research on fastblast..... i haven't grown it so i'm not gunna say it's nothin special... but i do not believe it will have a higher yield considering it does not get bigger than lr2 0when put straight to flower)..... also it is not an autoflower.

sorry for getting off topic as far as cloning, but i do not see any advantages to growing a non autoflowering quick finisher over an autoflowering strain that gets the same size. my highest yield from one lr2 was over 2 oz. (64 grams)


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 16, 2008)

I hope that pic there is not your 2 oz plant lol looks more like a 1/2oz dry 
Fast blast is something ok would,ent call it special it sold out in no time at the doc,s 
to me lowrider is like cfls kinder garden growin


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 17, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> I hope that pic there is not your 2 oz plant lol looks more like a 1/2oz dry
> Fast blast is something ok would,ent call it specail it sold out in no time at the doc,s
> to me lowrider is like cfls kindergarden grown


that plant (3/4 of it's way through life in the pic) was 13 inches and yielded 32 grams at harvest...... 

good estimate though, you were almost half way there, shows you know what your talkin about........ it wouldn't surprise me to find out you rode the short bus to school.

argue all you want about your fastblast, untill i see a journal i could care less what you think of me, lowryder #2 or people who are interested in lr2..... as far as i'm concerned your just talkin about a plant your readin about on the internet... prolly after doin a google search on quick finishers.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet .......... good luck with your baby plants , woopy dooo 1oz 

Its afro pips fast blast not mines and its a better yeilder than lowrider is all i was saying 
if u wanted to grow baby plants that FB will just yeild u more

If u need to see that its better than all them autoflower strains look at the forum .............


----------



## thedoctorzoidberg (Mar 17, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> sweet .......... good luck with your baby plants , woopy dooo 1oz
> 
> Its afro pips fast blast not mines and its a better yeilder than lowrider is all i was saying
> if u wanted to grow baby plants that FB will just yeild u more
> ...


thanks buddy....... thought this was an autoflower forum.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 17, 2008)

Fast blast

more or less the same!!! Only it yields more and you can keep a mother plant similar sort of time on harvest , 

sounds about right to me what the man is looking for 


Peaceeeee


----------



## dertmagert (Mar 17, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Fast blast
> 
> more or less the same!!! Only it yields more and you can keep a mother plant similar sort of time on harvest ,
> 
> ...



now see... why cant everybody post solutions as opposed to problems.. nice job s2k.. +rep!


----------



## panhead (Mar 17, 2008)

dertmagert said:


> now see... why cant everybody post solutions as opposed to problems.. nice job s2k.. +rep!


Yeah,i agree.


----------



## panhead (Mar 17, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Fast blast
> 
> more or less the same!!! Only it yields more and you can keep a mother plant similar sort of time on harvest ,
> 
> ...


Thanks bro,i wasnt even checking this thread anymore now im glad i did.

Thank you with a rep.


----------



## pineappleE (Aug 2, 2008)

try mikado from federation seeds, they say week and a half veg gets ounce and a half. go to weedbay.net and see for your selfs 
assholes.lol


----------



## Londoner (Aug 2, 2008)

pineappleE said:


> try mikado from federation seeds, they say week and a half veg gets ounce and a half. go to weedbay.net and see for your selfs
> assholes.lol



LMAO!!


----------

